# Homework



## Eminem (Nov 28, 2010)

What do you think about it if you still have to do it?


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 28, 2010)

You joined two days ago, and you have 25 posts, 7 of which are in the off topic section. 
This thread is useless.


----------



## Logan (Nov 28, 2010)

Tip: Don't make stupid threads.


----------



## BigSams (Nov 28, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> You joined two days ago, and you have 25 posts, 7 of which are in the off topic section.



I was planning on saying something along these lines. I'm wondering if he's actually a cuber..


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Nov 28, 2010)

It is what it is.

And guys, he's not as bad as I was when I first started...


----------



## Logan (Nov 28, 2010)

We were all a little bad when we started. Getting flamed is just part of becoming less noobish.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 28, 2010)

Logan said:


> We were all a little bad when we started. Getting flamed is just part of becoming less noobish.


 
True facts.


----------



## Eminem (Nov 28, 2010)

Thaks for the tips, and i do cube, Not religiously, im working on 2look ollpll. I mix the keyhole method, 2lookOLL/PLL wth LBL. Thats to show you i do cube. I solve it around 45-1min. How do you delete a thread, can you even?


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 28, 2010)

I'll reply to your PM so you know.
Delete your threads by asking a mod. It's better just not to make threads.


----------



## Eminem (Nov 28, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> I'll reply to your PM so you know.
> Delete your threads by asking a mod. It's better just not to make threads.


 
ok thanks


----------



## Dene (Nov 28, 2010)

Logan said:


> We were all a little bad when we started.


 
Pfffffffffffffft


----------



## Innocence (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't see a problem with this thread. We've had worse and nobody bats an eyelid, I believe that this is because the guy is new. So what if he wants to create discussion threads, there is no rule that says nobody who hasn't been on the forums for three months can make a thread. Homework is a broad topic, and it could be interesting to hear people's opinions on it.

tl;dr: Quit flamin' the newb and start contributing to the topic.

Hypocrisy fail, I forgot to finish my post. >.< btw when you do make threads, try to ask more leading questions.

For some reason, whenever I get homework I leave it until last minute, and then rush it in, which is what a lot of people seem to do. The problem is that when I get good marks, I feel guilty because I put next to no effort in, and friends of mine are studying for hours on end to achieve these marks. I'm currently trying to get myself out of the habit of procrastinating and putting forward my best work.


----------



## Eminem (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you Innocence, wasn't expecting that.


----------



## buelercuber (Nov 28, 2010)

just finished some.


----------



## Innocence (Nov 28, 2010)

Eminem said:


> Thank you Innocence, wasn't expecting that.


 
Now you just ruined it. 
This does not justify things that you've done, but people are treating it like you killed someone. Yes, it is best to maintain a passive attitude around here unless you have something amazing to post. Yes, there could be less off-topic threads and more cubing related. But the thread's here, there's not really any problems with it, so let's grow up and try to make it work as best we can.

Schools out, so we're lacking it. Come on, I've already done my paragraph on homework.


----------



## Logan (Nov 28, 2010)

I procrastinate by either cubing, playing minecraft or cod, or watch tv. I have all As and a B+ in Civics 'cause my teacher's dumb and says i didn't turn in a project -_-


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 28, 2010)

Logan said:


> I procrastinate by either cubing, playing minecraft or cod, or watch tv. I have all As and a B+ in Civics 'cause my teacher's dumb and says i didn't turn in a project -_-


 
My french teacher thought my friend didn't turn in a $500 check for our field trip.


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 28, 2010)

your french teacher seems to be up around 500$ on you so far then.


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 28, 2010)

bout to start
hate the thought of starting it but once i start i like it


----------



## BigSams (Nov 28, 2010)

UGH so.. much.. chem.. and.. physics. DYING. My teachers teach by example and never mention general theories then dump craploads of problems on us that require general understanding. So I'm stuck reading hundreds of pages of dry texts.


----------



## cuberr (Nov 28, 2010)

I've been procrastinating on my homework this entire break and today instead of doing it I've been cubing and watching TV. I am one of the biggest procrastinators I know but I get really good grades. I feel bad sometimes when other people who work harder don't do as well. I keep saying I'll work on my procrastination problem but then I procrastinate on that too. I think it's just going to be everlasting.


----------



## Weston (Nov 29, 2010)

This should be an "I need help with my homework" thread.
It might be helpful to some. Right Anthony? <3


----------



## Eminem (Nov 29, 2010)

Weston said:


> This should be an "I need help with my homework" thread.
> It might be helpful to some. Right Anthony? <3


 
That might be pretty helpful.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Nov 29, 2010)

I actually have homework to do right now, but I don't feel like doing it.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 29, 2010)

Weston said:


> This should be an "I need help with my homework" thread.
> It might be helpful to some. Right Anthony? <3


 
lololol :tu



Ashmnafa said:


> I actually have homework to do right now, but I don't feel like doing it.


 
I don't, but there's something I COULD (and probably should) work on that I just can't bring myself to do. oaolaf nefowffewsdfdjewiesejgsregrolrlj


----------



## Innocence (Nov 29, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> bout to start
> hate the thought of starting it but once i start i like it


 
This. I find it quite interesting that my brain has a mental block in it that makes me dread starting homework, but once I'm sitting there writing an essay I thoroughly enjoy constructing the paragraphs and sentences from my research. It's pretty weird.


----------



## kdawg123 (Nov 29, 2010)

I think the quote, "Procrastinaters will rule tomorrow." applies to me too.

anyway, I always wait till the class before it is due to do it.


----------



## Chapuunka (Nov 29, 2010)

I just don't do homework half the time. (4.2 GPA ftw)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 29, 2010)

Interwebsfap> cubes > homework


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 29, 2010)

Spent nine hours reading my English book today for a project due tomorrow. It was assigned a month ago and I kept say Oh I have a month... Oh I have three weeks... Oh I have two weeks... Oh I've still got a week... Oh I've got all of thanksgiving break... Oh man it's Sunday


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Nov 29, 2010)

Why read? Just look it up on the interwebz.


----------



## avgdi (Nov 29, 2010)

When I was in middle school/high school I hated homework. I never did ANY, which is a big part of the reason I never graduated.

Now that I'm older I've taken a few college classes and homework isn't as bad. I don't necessarily like it, but you have a whole different appreciation for school when you choose to be there and are learning things you want to learn.


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 29, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Why read? Just look it up on the interwebz.


 
You learn when you read. Using sites that give you summaries tell you what you need to know for your class but you don't see how things are connected or how characters react to certain situations. When that happens if you end up with a hypothetical question like "What would Harry Potty do if he found out Dumbledore was a death eater?" and you'd be totally clueless. Thats blatantly obvious and just an example but when you don't read you miss the whole point. I use sparknotes.com when I need to but I usually try to read the books

Learing to read crappy books you don't want to helps for college when you have to read fifty+ pages from a textbook for multiple classes and all readings are due the next week. There's no sparknotes for a college textbook and your professors won't ask if you've finished it they just expect it to be done.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 29, 2010)

Finish it smooth, correctly, and quick so I have more time to cube.


----------

